# OC Software Miss-Click Constant Blue Screen Now :(



## Sytec (Jun 6, 2016)

So close to giving up.. Last resort x.x

My Specs:
MOBO: ASROCK Z77 Extreme4
PSU: Corsair CX500
GPU: EVGA Ge Force 750 Ti Ftw
CPU: I7-3770
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair XMS3 Sticks

Story:
So about a week ago I got a random Blue Screen telling me there's an error
"If you'd like to know more Page_Fault non_page nvlddmkm.sys" Something similar (Going off memory).
I looked this up and I found a big variety of solved answers so I did a few. One that worked at least I thought it worked was to remove one stick of ram. I did so and it was fine for about a week. Up until yesterday, I went to overclock using a NvidiaBooster (Not sure the exact name of the OC Software) well I missclicked when doing my usual settings, I did some research to get maximum performance because my GPU wasnt being engaged when playing certain games such as CSGO or H1Z1. I miss clicked by like 200 mhz applied (Was ina rush) and started a game, before I got the loading screen, I blue screened and came to this, I've reset my CMOS (Taking the battery out and back in) and adjusted the time in my BIOS.. Other than that haven't done anything. Oh well I did take both sticks of RAM out and put in a unused stick of RAM and still same thing blue screen after a few minutes of being on the desktop screen. HALP Please lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Don't just clear the CMOS. Enter the BIOS and choose to factory reset the settings. Also open the Nvidia overclocking tool you used and select to restore to factory defaults.

Then...

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs

Please note that the BSOD team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post.

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------

